# الادمان ومعاناة الاسرة



## النهيسى (23 ديسمبر 2010)

الادمان ومعاناة الاسرة



 عبد اللطيف احمد السيد 
رئيس قسم الخدمة الاجتماعية 
وكبير الأخصائيين الاجتماعيين بمجمع الأمل 

بيئة الإدمان: -
تعيش أسرة المدمن في بيئة مضطربة ومرهقة من تأثير الإدمان . أن الطبيعة القهرية الملازمة للإدمان تفرض بالقوة تغييرات في حياة المدمن مما يؤدي إلى ظهور دفاعات نفسية قوية تؤثر
 على حياة أفراد الأسرة الآخرين 
للمدمن عالم منفصل يحميه من معرفة الأسرة لعالمه الداخلي ويتمحور نمط حياته الشخصي حول ذلك الهدف .


بالنظر إلى دفاعات المريض يكون الجانب الصعب هو تكيف أعضاء الأسرة مع الإدمان ومع استخدام المريض للأفكار لتبرير إدمانه .
الإنكار Denial : -
وهو يؤثر على الحالة العقلية على أفراد الأسرة ويؤدي إلى اضطراب عقلي بدرجة ما ، ويسبب إحباطات وضغوطات وفي أسوا الأحوال يظهر الشك في المدركات وفي الذاكرة ( تحت بدأت الحوادث المتلاحقة للمدمن ) .

الاضطراب المعرفي Cognitive Impairments : -
وقد يحدث لأفراد الأسرة من المدمنين المصاحبين فيما يتعلق بذكرياتهم المرتبطة بحوادث وقعت من أفراد الأسرة المدمنين.

الدفاعات الخارجية التوجه Externalizing Defense : -
يستمد المدمن تلك الدفاعات ومساندة الأسرة فيها ( لو كانت زوجتي طيبه ما أدمنت ) والأسرة تقول ( لولا أصحابه السيئين ما تعاطي ) هو يبرر والأسرة تبرر ويقبل المدمن المصاحب تلك التبريرات لجهلة بطبيعة مرض الإدمان.

استخدام المفاهيم الاجتماعية الشائعة:
حيث يعتقد أن الخلل الأسرة أو الزوجي يقود المتقدمة الإدمان ويقع أفراد الأسرة في اسر ذلك التصور، وينمي مشاعر الذنب المصاحبة التي تفرز سلوكيات التمكين مما يعوق التعافي.

اضطرابات السلوك:
يظهر لدى أفراد الأسرة سلوكيات الشعور بالخجل والمسئولية اتجاه المريض نظرا لان المريض يكون فاقدا للسيطرة على أحرز.
يستطيع الطبيب النفسي أن يشخص الاضطرابات السلوكية لدى المدمن المصاحب وفق محكات التشخيص .

دراسة كوكوريز Cocores :
فحص الباحث عينه مكونه من 50 من آباء وأمهات و 50 من أزواج وزوجات لمدمني الكحول ومخدرات ممن تم تنويمهم في مركز مستشفى فيراوكي FairOaks نيوجيرسي وتبين من الدراسة : -
أن كل فرد من المبحوثين لديه محك تشخيص على الأقل لاضطرابات التكيف ، توجد محكات تشخيص للاضطرابات الشديدة المزاجية لدى بعض المبحوثين
32% من الآباء والأمهات ، 67% من الأزواج والزوجات  
10% من الآباء والأمهات ، 12% من الأزواج والزوجات  
يعانون من القلق العام .
وفي بحث آخر قام به كوكوريز وزملائه تبين وجود اضطرابات الوظائف الجنسية بين الأزواج والزوجات بصبغه شائعة كما سجلت أعراضا عيادية أخرى مثل الاكتئاب .
زملة الإدمان المصاحب Caoddicition Syndrome :

لاحظ الباحثان من خبرتهما العيادية أن السمات التالية تشيع بين اسر المدمنين
( التمكين – الجهل – السعي لتبرير السيطرة – ضعف صورة الذات – الضغوط المرتبطة بالمرض )
1-  التمكين Enabling :
يبدأ التمكين من خلال اهتمام الممكن ورغبته في حماية أفراد الأسرة من المشكلات المترتبة على الإدمان.
والتمكين من الناحية الأسرية هو أداة إنسانية تستخدم صحيا عندما يساعد أفراد الأسرة بعضهم على مواجهة صعاب الحياة خاصة المحتاجين للإرشاد والحماية والتشجيع بينهما على حماية المدمن تعوق إدراكه للنتائج الطبيعية المترتبة على إدمان أي آثار أحرز . فيصبح التمكين ويبدو السلوك التمكيني غالبا مقاوما للتدخل .
2- الجهل Ignorance :
سلوك الإدمان أمر غير مفهوم للإنسان العادي فالإدمان له دوافع شخصية، عمل مخادع، يقلل الجوانب الطيبة في الإنسان ومحاولة السيطرة عليه تكون غير فعاله وعدم السيطرة يزيد في الوقت نفسه من متاعب أفراد الأسرة.
يشعر أفراد الأسرة أن المدمن يحب شيئا أكثر منهم الغضب والخجل والفشل، وهكذا يعمل الجهل بطبيعة الإدمان على تعاظم خصائص المدمن المصاحب حيث يصبح موضوع الحب سببا للمشكلات مع من تحب.
3- الأفكار Denial :
وهو ميكانيزم نفس يظهر عند المدمن لكي يساعده على مقاومة الأسرة وتجنب إدراك حقيقة أن أحد أفراد الأسرة يعاني من مشكلة .
4- تبرير يسعى للسيطرة Irrational Reliance on Control :
تدهور حالة المريض ويظل معتقدا انه قادر على السيطرة على أحرز والمدمن المصاحب يتشابه مع تلك الحالة فهو يفقد السيطرة على المدمن ولا يدرك أن جهوده في محاولة السيطرة على المدمن لا طائل من ورائها وانه يتم تغيير السكن وتقديم الاستقالة من العمل في بعض الحالات للمزيد من الرعاية . ويكون الفشل مع المدمن دافعا المتقدمة مضاعفة الجهد فتزداد لدى المدمن المصاحب مشاعر الفشل وأهمية دورهم في الوقت نفسه .
5- ضعف صورة الذات Poor Self Image :
يعاني المدمن من ضعف صورة الذات بعد أحرز ويصاب أفراد أسرة المدمن بالأفكار الهجومية وعدم الاستقرار  مثل المدمن تقريبا وتنتقل إليهم مشاعر الشعور بالذنب ، ومع تفاقم مشكلة المدمن وتخليه عن مسئولياته يتحمل أفراد الأسرة لمسئوليات إضافية .
6- الأمراض الناتجة عن الضغوط Stress –Related Illness :
يعاني المدمن المصاحب من أعراض بدنيه نفسية وأمراضا مثل القرحة والقولون والصداع النفسي وفي عينة كوكوريز كانت شكاوي الآباء والأمهات من أعراض بدنية بنسبة 45% ولدى الأزواج والزوجات بنسبة 52% .
* إسهامات نظرية أخرى في الإدمان المصاحب :
تناولت بعض الدراسات المنشورة الإدمان المصاحب باعتباره أمراضا كلاسيكية.
تقسيم الإدمان المصاحب بوصفه بناء اجتماعي يقوم على الجانب الأنثوي السلبي التقليدي ( آشر Asher وبروسيرت Brussert ) .
أما جيري سكي Gierysky وويليامز Williams فقد قللا من أهمية مفهوم الإدمان المصاحب لعدم اقتناعهما به ، ولكنهم توصلا في دراستهما المتقدمة وجود معاناة للزوجات وربما بعض أفراد الأسرة من مشكلات عاطفية أكثر مما هو لدى الأسر غير الكحولية أشار المتقدمة أهمية جماعة الأنون كجماعة علاجية .
7- اضطرابات الشخصية لدى المدمن المصاحب
Coaddicat Personality disrobed:

حاول سيرماك Cermak إلقاء الضوء على مفهوم الآخرين المصاحب ورأى انه يمكنه التعامل معه من خلال مفهوم اضطرابات الشخصية بوصفها فئة نوعية ذات خصائص فردية مرتبطة بشخص مدمن .
وافترض محكات محدده للشخصية المعتمدة وقد تعامل مع ذلك المفهوم " المعتمد المصاحب Coaddicat Personality " وليس المدمن المصاحب

وحدد خصائص الشخصية المعتمدة كما يلي : -
1- شعور دائم بضعف تقدير الذات خصوصا فيما يتعلق بالقدرة على ضبط الذات ومواجهة الأسرة .
2-. تحمل مسئوليات وأعباء خشية تكليف أحد غيره بها .
3- القلق وآثاره النفسية.
4- التداخل الشديد في العلاقات الاجتماعية مع أشخاص معتمدين على المواد الكيميائية .
5- ثلاثة أو أكثر مما يلي:-
* اعتماد وأفكار زائدين.
* عواطف مركبه .
* اكتئاب .
* حذر زائد.
* أفعال قسرية.
* قلق .
*سوء استخدام لبعض المواد .
* غالبا ما يكون أو كان ضحية للإيذاء البدني الشديد .
* ضغوط مرتبطة بأمراض بدنية مع الإبقاء على علاقة أوليه مع شخص مدمن نشط لمدة سنتين دون اللجوء المتقدمة طلب المساعدة الخارجية وغالبا ما يحقق المدمن المصاحب للمدمن احتياجاته وعندما يكون هناك تهديد لتلك العلاقة الرمزية يصبح قلقا وخائفا لذا يكون المدمن المصاحب هو الأكثر قدرة على تخريب علاج المدمن ( فقدان الدورة في الحماية المزيفة ) .
​


----------



## candy shop (29 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع مهم جداااااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااااااااا نهيسى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله 

وكل سنه وانت طيب
​


----------



## Mzajnjy (29 ديسمبر 2010)

للعلم العيب مش فى المدمن ولا تربيته العيب فى اسرته نفسها يعنى الطفل وهو صغير بيشوف ابوه ماسك سيجارة شبه الخابور و بيسحب و يدخن او بيشيش طبعا بيتولد جواه ان ده شئ سليم و ان ابوه كقدوة ليه لازم يقلده
حتى لو ابوه بنفسه لما الطفل يكبر يقوله لا التدخين وحش بس الصورة اللى فى دماغه و ذاكرته لسة مترسبة و موجودة
طبعا لازم على الاهل انهم يكونو مبطلين الادمان على التدخين او المنبهات كالشاى مثلا و القهوة قبل ما يولدو الطفل علشان ميكبرش و يقلدهم
و ملاحظة منى الشاى هو الطريق الاول للادمان


----------



## kalimooo (8 يناير 2011)

​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (8 يناير 2011)

الادمان شىء مرير على كل افراد الاسرة


----------



## النهيسى (17 يناير 2011)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع مهم جداااااااااااااااا
> 
> شكراااااااااااااااااااا نهيسى
> 
> ...


*مرورجميل جدا
شكرا جدااا
الرب يباركك
*​


----------



## النهيسى (17 يناير 2011)

mzajnjy قال:


> للعلم العيب مش فى المدمن ولا تربيته العيب فى اسرته نفسها يعنى الطفل وهو صغير بيشوف ابوه ماسك سيجارة شبه الخابور و بيسحب و يدخن او بيشيش طبعا بيتولد جواه ان ده شئ سليم و ان ابوه كقدوة ليه لازم يقلده
> حتى لو ابوه بنفسه لما الطفل يكبر يقوله لا التدخين وحش بس الصورة اللى فى دماغه و ذاكرته لسة مترسبة و موجودة
> طبعا لازم على الاهل انهم يكونو مبطلين الادمان على التدخين او المنبهات كالشاى مثلا و القهوة قبل ما يولدو الطفل علشان ميكبرش و يقلدهم
> و ملاحظة منى الشاى هو الطريق الاول للادمان


شكرااا جدا
مرور كريم وراااائع​


----------



## النهيسى (17 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ​


* 
شكرا جدااا
للمرور الغالى جداا
الرب يباركك
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2011)

موضوع جميل 
شكرا على الموضوع 
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## النهيسى (25 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع جميل
> شكرا على الموضوع
> ربنا يعوضك ​


*شكرا جدا
 للمرور الكريم
سلام ونعمه*​


----------

